# How to make Field Archery Better



## Eriks (Nov 8, 2011)

Personally I think freestyle field archery is pretty dull. Any sport where you are counting down from a perfect score doesn't leave much room for drama or comebacks.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

I love Field archery and would hate to see it changed. If the goal is to simply get more involved then switching to a format more like the international round is the answer. No more complaints about the 80 yard shots, less arrows per round and a faster shoot. We've talked about holding some of these rounds to see if we can get some more 3D shooters to cross over. Had 4 3D shooters try out field for the first time last weekend. They all loved it, but they were absolutely worn out when they came back to the clubhouse. Not sure if it was a good experience for them or not.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Eriks said:


> Personally I think freestyle field archery is pretty dull. Any sport where you are counting down from a perfect score doesn't leave much room for drama or comebacks.


Any how many people are shooting 280 halves or 560 rounds? 

I'm not sure why we can't get more people to shoot field archery.
Mitch, I looked at your shoot scores. You've got quite a few 3d guys shooting but not many shooting the field portion. have you asked any of them why they didn't shoot the field portion? All the 3d shooters that I know that have started shooting field have improved their 3d shooting, I would think that would be one reason they would try it out.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Eriks said:


> Personally I think freestyle field archery is pretty dull. Any sport where you are counting down from a perfect score doesn't leave much room for drama or comebacks.


Try it....People use guys like Jesse and Cousins as the benchmark for Field archery, that isn't fair to the thousands of other people that shoot the discipline. I can't put my finger on any "problem" with Field, I think it is a number of factors that are conspiring against the cause. You have to have a place to shoot, that is getting more and more difficult to do, you have to have people that are more interested than shooting than they are sitting around talking. You can setup a 3D course just about any place, same for a 900rd. Field archery is incredibly difficult to do very well.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> Any how many people are shooting 280 halves or 560 rounds?
> 
> I'm not sure why we can't get more people to shoot field archery.
> Mitch, I looked at your shoot scores. You've got quite a few 3d guys shooting but not many shooting the field portion. have you asked any of them why they didn't shoot the field portion? All the 3d shooters that I know that have started shooting field have improved their 3d shooting, I would think that would be one reason they would try it out.


I really think get cross-over shooters is how a lot of new field shooters come about. Just getting them to try field.
I cut my teeth on Field by shooting our club summer league. Before that I was an indoor spot, and 3D shooter. I even won 3 VA state championships in 3D. It does take a while for the field bug to override the Songe-Bob shooter mentality. 
Sponge Bob Archery will allow archers to practice for hunting and also get away with things that Field Archery punishes you for doing. In field archery when you make a poor shot, 95% of the time it cost you points; I have had poor shot execution in 3D that yielded a 10, 11, 12, heck sometimes a 14.
It's really a matter of getting the archer to try a few rounds with another archer that knows most, if not all of the rules of Field Archery. 
For many, the cost of Archery equipment has kept people from giving any archery discipline a try.

* Personally I think having combination shoots is the best way to introduce Field;
Example;*
Have a 30 target 3D field shoot, where, the first ten targets are Sponge-Bob, the middle ten a select Field set that wets the appetite, then finish with a difficult set of Sponge Bob. Hopefully the middle ten field targets would be the good memory taken away from the shoot. Just an idea.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

If I was King of Field Archery, this is what I'd do to try and attract more people. I would make it a 3 arrow - 20 target round. Works for indoor. Seems like in today's world, people don't want to or don't have the time to spend all day doing something. I would make it a simpler round. I would get rid of all fans and walkups. I'd do away with the birdie, 15, 45 walkup and 80 walkup. On Hunter rounds, all shots would be from the longest stake so instead of a 64 walkup, it would be 3 arrows from 64. I would have only 4 divisions. Traditional, Hunter, Olympic and Unlimited. The max distance you shoot would be based on ability. Until you break 200, your max distance is 50 yards. When you break 250, your max distance is 65 yards. When you break 295, you get to move back to 80 yards and your minimum distance would be 30. 

Don't get me wrong, I love field archery just the way it is, but if we are to attract new field archers, we have to make it a round that is easily understood. What made sense and what was fun 60 - 70 years ago no longer applies. Just for an example; all of the walkups were spread so that the first person up, shot their arrow and walked over to the next stake, and shot their second shot as the second person shot their first shot from the first stake. Today, almost all walkups are setup in a straight line. Everyone shoots their first shoot and walkup as a group to shoot the second shoot. In most cases, the second shot does not look any different then the first. I know this had to be done in order to save arrows because the old ways created a lot of arrows entering the target at different angles but it sanitzed the walkups and in my opinion, made them unnecessary. 

I think that the magic number is 3 hours. Anything that takes more than 3 hours and people tend to gravitate to something else. Make it simple to understand. Life is complicated enough, we don't need to do the samething with our archery.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

I'm starting to think maybe trying to promote the indoor Flint Rounds during the winter could provide some impetus for the outdoor rounds. I know I enjoyed that mail in round this year. A lot more than I did the Indoor Bowhunter round, gah that was painful.


----------



## distributor (Mar 18, 2004)

This is why we shoot Field archery, Most of us do not shoot 3d archery for reason, and are not going to shoot a mix of field archery with a 3d shoot,ifyou like 3d achery shoot it. If you would like to shoot Field archery shoot it but do not mix field and 3d together not a good idea.


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

althiough true about 3d being able to be set up anywhere, a lot of the clubs i shoot here in NH have foam compression buts all through the property already for the club members to have a shooting path. so what would be required for them to add ( not switch from3d) field, stakes and some signage, an NFAA afiliation and some cheap paper targets. i am going to see if i can help them. i will say alot of clubs in my area are sufferinmg from lack of help in setting up and tearing down 3d, maybe this is a better way to go.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

FITA field seems to be gathering momentum, I personally believe it's because of the reduced number of equipment categories and simplicity of the round.
Barebow Recurve
Olympic Recurve
Compound

The main problem is that the NAA doesn't promote field except on a national level. If the NFAA were to promote the FITA Field round, complete with equipment categories, then I think you would see more participation.

I live between Washington and British Columbia. In BC I live on an island with relatively few people, there are still FITA Field tournaments run at least twice a month with good participation throughout the summer.

-Grant


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I am 71 years young and started field archery in Manassas VA at Cub run archers in 1969. At that time family came to the shoot and to spend the day with family and friends. We had sand box for the young kids and some wife would watch the kids if another wife wanted to shoot etc. In today time it just is to much time to spend at a event. I would think it would be better to just shoot a 14 target even and call it a shoot. Get them in and out in less than 3 hours. I do think that if you get spot or 3D archer in a faster round they over time would see that having to shoot shots over 50 yards do make you a better archer, when that deer steps out at 20 yards. The first time I got a 20 on the 80 walk up, I was so happy. I would shoot at cub run several nights a week to just practice on the longer shots over 50 yards. I no longer have a NFAA club in the area so I shoot the 3D or indoor at a local archer shop. I do miss those days in the past that you would see total family out there to have a day at the range. We at Cub Run archers also met so many of the area archers that when we went North to Watkins glen and if you won your class there A, B, or C there would be a large batch of people supporting you. Now days if I do not go with someone I find I do not have any idea who these other archers are. They seem to be running to get the shoot over.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> I really think get cross-over shooters is how a lot of new field shooters come about. Just getting them to try field.
> I cut my teeth on Field by shooting our club summer league. Before that I was an indoor spot, and 3D shooter. I even won 3 VA state championships in 3D. It does take a while for the field bug to override the Songe-Bob shooter mentality.
> Sponge Bob Archery will allow archers to practice for hunting and also get away with things that Field Archery punishes you for doing. In field archery when you make a poor shot, 95% of the time it cost you points; I have had poor shot execution in 3D that yielded a 10, 11, 12, heck sometimes a 14.
> It's really a matter of getting the archer to try a few rounds with another archer that knows most, if not all of the rules of Field Archery.
> ...


Once a month Citrus Archers has a combination 3d/ international round. You have your choice of which you would like to shoot. After shooting a number of 3d's I decided to try the International. I haven't looked back.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Mike2787 said:


> If I was King of Field Archery, this is what I'd do to try and attract more people. I would make it a 3 arrow - 20 target round. Works for indoor. Seems like in today's world, people don't want to or don't have the time to spend all day doing something. I would make it a simpler round. I would get rid of all fans and walkups. I'd do away with the birdie, 15, 45 walkup and 80 walkup. On Hunter rounds, all shots would be from the longest stake so instead of a 64 walkup, it would be 3 arrows from 64. I would have only 4 divisions. Traditional, Hunter, Olympic and Unlimited. The max distance you shoot would be based on ability. Until you break 200, your max distance is 50 yards. When you break 250, your max distance is 65 yards. When you break 295, you get to move back to 80 yards and your minimum distance would be 30.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love field archery just the way it is, but if we are to attract new field archers, we have to make it a round that is easily understood. What made sense and what was fun 60 - 70 years ago no longer applies. Just for an example; all of the walkups were spread so that the first person up, shot their arrow and walked over to the next stake, and shot their second shot as the second person shot their first shot from the first stake. Today, almost all walkups are setup in a straight line. Everyone shoots their first shoot and walkup as a group to shoot the second shoot. In most cases, the second shot does not look any different then the first. I know this had to be done in order to save arrows because the old ways created a lot of arrows entering the target at different angles but it sanitzed the walkups and in my opinion, made them unnecessary.
> 
> I think that the magic number is 3 hours. Anything that takes more than 3 hours and people tend to gravitate to something else. Make it simple to understand. Life is complicated enough, we don't need to do the samething with our archery.


Mike,
You are one of the best field shooters of all time; at least in my opinion. What you say definitely has merit! 

However to add to this, I've also been also thinking that the lack of promotion of the "personal achievement awards" has hurt the field archery game. You will recall that many years ago, those 20-pins were a valuable thing and everyone, or nearly everyone was trying to get the "full rack" of 20 pins. They were advertised, a person was at the table with plenty on hand, and you were asked which ones you wanted after the person checked and verified your scorecard. Same with the NFAA 500 Club, the Robin Hood Award, etc. Nowadaze...hardly anyone knows about those and there isn't any excitement over it at all. Same goes with the patches for different levels 200 club, 210, 220 (for a field or hunter half). So few know about those awards...
Then, there are the Art Young Big and Small Game awards and the Bowfishing awards; Order of the Bone, etc. that are also almost a "secret entity" that nobody talks about. The personal part for achievement is gone...and it has shifted to the leaderboard and only the leaderboard; which for most shooters...is discouraging, since so few are on the podium anyways. Those personal achievement awards, IMHO, really spice things up for the shooters, including the top echelon to try to get that "perfect pin" or that "20" on the 80 yard walkup and get the 20-pin for doing it. Now, nobody even notices or cares...no fun.

I'm also beginning to sway over to the changes you mention in the round to shorten it up. In thinking about your comments, especially the 3-hour thing...that is pretty much what ASA is doing with 20 targets per day (but only 20 arrows shot) over the course of 3 1/2 hours! HMMMMMM.....

The walk-ups are outdated, the fans are pretty much useless, and things like the 19-17, 15-14, 23-20 on the Hunter round are useless nowdays, too, since so few shoot barebow anymore. So...all you are doing is moving your feet...big deal.

The other thoughts, in line with what you are thinking is in course setup and course maintenance, too. Shorter shots = narrower distances between targets as you sequence for safety zones. Less real estate taken up = less mowing and trimming...and on and on..

I know that many of the "shorter round stuff" has been tried in the past, but never at anything above a local level and there isn't any OFFICIAL NFAA round of the sort you are talking...sooooo....

Maybe somebody should write up a complete AGENDA ITEM to make a change to your suggested format! Are you up to that?

field14 (tom D.)


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Lots of people don't think that the field rounds needs to be changed, they like it the way it was and is. However, this type thread pops up for a reason, field archery is dying a slow death. Like the current round or not, something needs to be done and in my opinion it would be to overhaul the game. I agree with what has been said about the fans and the walk-ups. Me might even need to ditch the 80 and the bunny shot. I would also like to see a 15 target half with 4 arrows per target.

People would grump around for awhile if the game changed from it roots but they would certainly have fun shooting with people again. 

Our State shoot in Indiana is coming up soon and I'm not looking at being disappointed by the low turn out again, but I will be there just the same. I wish it wasn't this way but it is. Having heard the excuses from my friends, I sadly think that the has to be changed.


----------



## reflex51 (Oct 25, 2006)

I think a shorter round is fine and dandy, but I hate to think of driving some 1 1/2 or 2 hours to a shoot and having it done in no time at all. With gas prices the way they are today, it would make me think twice before traveling any real distance to a shoot (and that would be to just about any shoot from where I live). Wish I had a solution to the problem, but if it were that easy, someone would have come up with it already.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

What about the NFAA, working with other archery organizations or manufactures, to create grants to suitable clubs to help cover the cost of range targets maybe even property.

Yes, it is expensive, but the rebirth of field archery would help fuel the organization and the sport in general and could payoff nicely.

I know there are clubs out that have figured out how to build targets on the cheap.


----------



## Eriks (Nov 8, 2011)

GILL said:


> What about the NFAA, working with other archery organizations or manufactures, to create grants to suitable clubs to help cover the cost of range targets maybe even property.


Before that how about a searchable database on the NFAA website of where there are field archery ranges. Type in your zip code, get a list of ranges and directions to them.


----------



## Eriks (Nov 8, 2011)

Another thing that would make field archery better is if the results got posted in a timely manner.

California Field Championships were nearly 6 weeks ago. The scores are still not available. Some hosting clubs have not yet sent their results in to the state.

http://www.cbhsaa.net/state scores.html

By contrast, the recent JOADs in Ohio had near real time online scoring.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

GILL said:


> Lots of people don't think that the field rounds needs to be changed, they like it the way it was and is. However, this type thread pops up for a reason, field archery is dying a slow death. Like the current round or not, something needs to be done and in my opinion it would be to overhaul the game. I agree with what has been said about the fans and the walk-ups. Me might even need to ditch the 80 and the bunny shot. _I would also like to see a 15 target half with 4 arrows per target.
> _
> People would grump around for awhile if the game changed from it roots but they would certainly have fun shooting with people again.
> 
> Our State shoot in Indiana is coming up soon and I'm not looking at being disappointed by the low turn out again, but I will be there just the same. I wish it wasn't this way but it is. Having heard the excuses from my friends, I sadly think that the has to be changed.


Well...THAT 15 target round was/is already in existence and has been since the early 1970's!!! Once again, not a new idea at all, but simply one that fell by the wayside!

OHIO used to always shoot the 15 target field and hunter rounds. The longest distance on the field was 65 yards, the 80 was replaced with a 65 walk-up and the 15th target was...a 30 yard walkup! The problem with this was that when People from OHIO went to a Sectional or National tournament...their scores would look weird and they had to be "handicapped" or their scores adjusted to the 14 target/28 target rounds. In addition, the OHIO People were at a disadvantage at "full distance" because they rarely, if ever shot the 80 walk up! 

It isn't that the round didn't work...it just, at the time, complicated the system...and also, of course instead of 112 arrows for a full round, it was 120 arrows.

So TODAY, people that want FEWER arrows...are going to really balk on a round that INCREASES the number of arrows and number of targets.

Plus...the extra target will increase the number of acres of real estate required, increase the labor to mow and trim, and of course require most all courses to be extensively modified to accommodate this.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

reflex51 said:


> I think a shorter round is fine and dandy, but I hate to think of driving some 1 1/2 or 2 hours to a shoot and having it done in no time at all. With gas prices the way they are today, it would make me think twice before traveling any real distance to a shoot (and that would be to just about any shoot from where I live). Wish I had a solution to the problem, but if it were that easy, someone would have come up with it already.


Say WHAT? HORDES of people drive distances, and long ones at that...to shoot TWENTY, THIRTY, or only FORTY shots for the full tournament; lose arrows, done in 3-4 hours...and go home...and don't blink an eye over it! ASA/IBO type 3-D events, remember those?
Cost per arrow is very high to spend a weekend at a major ASA event...but the hordes do it every weekend! for only 40 shots, too.

So...it sure as heck ain't about how many arrows you shoot and/or lose out in the bushes, now is it? Then the "no time at all" thing... once again "they" grumble about field taking too long....but ONE arrow every 20 minutes doesn't bother them one bit.

Can't have your cake an eat it too. I've also heard the "I like 3-D better because there aren't so many arrows, it is over quickly and I can go to two or three shoots in ONE weekend if I want to...can't do that with FIELD shooting.

Oh, folks, the excuses have been rampant and repetitive over the past 40 years...nothing new has been created or invented concerning those excuses.

Cynicism? Maybe...but stating the facts as we old fart field shooters have witnessed them over the past 37 years since the NFAA changed the target face to metric sizing and went 5-4-3- scoring...and now "for the PROS only" - 6-5-4-3- scoring...Once again a change made for the minority of hot dog shooters....
What's next? The 5-4-3- scoring was a "trial" for the PROS at the Nationals in 1976...and in 1977..ALL of use paid the price with a mandatory target change...see the writing on the wall?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Having shoots on Saturday would help here. For some reason almost all the shoots here are on Sunday. I know a number of shooters that will not shoot on Sunday.

Another thing is a chance to win money. I have to give the ASA credit. They pay back a considerable amount to the shooters. Even though the vast majority of the shooters will never win a penny, they still in their mind have a chance. Even if its only $15.00 for third place, it at least makes third place mean something.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

ccwilder3 said:


> Having shoots on Saturday would help here. For some reason almost all the shoots here are on Sunday. I know a number of shooters that will not shoot on Sunday.
> 
> Another thing is a chance to win money. I have to give the ASA credit. They pay back a considerable amount to the shooters. Even though the vast majority of the shooters will never win a penny, they still in their mind have a chance. Even if its only $15.00 for third place, it at least makes third place mean something.


We've tried holding shoots on Saturday and we typically have less than half of our normal shooters show up. Quite a few people have to work on Saturdays and theres just too many things going on with kids (sporting events, birthday parties, etc....). I know a lot can't make it with Church on Sundays. A lot of Church's have a Saturday night service now. Maybe that would be an option for some to help them make a Sunday shoot.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know what the answer may be, but I feel bemoaning the change from the "old targets" and scoring to the current 5-4-3 scoring system should be put to rest--that pill went down 36-37 years ago and times have since changed. With the modern archery equipment we're using now (bows, arrows, and string materials), the old system would be like trying to hold an international conference call using tin cans and a rope. 

I also do not feel changing the format to one where money is the prize is the right way to go either. Yes, ASA and IBO offer pay outs to the "Joes", but both organizations are fraught with various levels of cheating that run from the bottom all the way to the top. This places a very dark cloud over both organizations and I feel the chance to make a little extra pocket change at the shoots is what's fueling that trend.

The long-distance 70-80 yard shots are a fundamental part of field archery and I feel should remain in the game, but the fans and walk-ups have also lost their benefit with the modernization of the equipment we use. 

Unless you're one of the top elite shooters, field archery is not a game of you can't miss the dot like the indoor games, but one of how many dots can you get. I believe that is what makes the outdoor target games so interesting and challenging on so many different levels and why they are enjoyed by so many amateur shooters. 

Maybe actively advertising and putting merit back into the achievement programs would bolster interest, especially among the relatively new shooters. Perhaps having a points-based ranking system should also be considered for those who compete in their state, regional, and national events with recognition going to the top male, female, and youth shooters....


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

The change has to come from the NFAA has MUST be consistent across the board so that everyone in every state shoots by the same standard in all local, district, sectional and national shoots. 

I believe there is a provision that allows states to set shorter max yardage for district and state shoots in some classes. I know a lot of guys who shoot traditional in Indiana and refuse to shoot the shorter max at the state because they don't want to be unprepared for the nationals.

I've also heard a few guys mentioned other field rounds such as the flint round, I've personally never heard anyone in Indiana mention that round and while it may have localized favor, I and can't see how using yet another non-standard round would be helpful, no offense intended. Without a single modern field round, things will get worse. I would liken it to have a 20 hole golf course. 

Clearly the answer isn't an easy one and I'm enjoying the exchange of thoughts and that some legends of the game have chimed in.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

GILL said:


> The change has to come from the NFAA has MUST be consistent across the board so that everyone in every state shoots by the same standard in all local, district, sectional and national shoots.
> 
> I believe there is a provision that allows states to set shorter max yardage for district and state shoots in some classes. I know a lot of guys who shoot traditional in Indiana and refuse to shoot the shorter max at the state because they don't want to be unprepared for the nationals.
> 
> ...


The FLINT BOWMAN round is for INDOORS...there are two variants: the 20 yard FLINT and the 30 Yard FLINT. I've shot them a lot in years past, but only once or twice in the past 15 years or so. It is a fun round, but in most indoor ranges, if they are having 3-D indoor rounds, and/or you allow make-up scores....then the FLINT round makeups will interfere with ALL shooting on the range because the person/people shooting the FLINT round change distances after every 4 arrow end. There are 7 "targets" in a half FLINT and then you repeat that cycle. You alternated from the 15-30 yard sized target and the bunny face for each end/target.
Here's the link:
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/1401-2013611-Constitution & By-Laws 2013-2014.pdf The description of the FLINT INDOOR Round starts on page 56.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

What about the Lake of the Woods round?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

GILL said:


> What about the Lake of the Woods round?


That is a really, really fun round to shoot outdoors! You don't have to set it up in a V-formation and make yet another range. You simply utilize your field course targets that are set for the right distance...and whatever order the round is shot in, is the order.
Normally, people don't wait in line to start at 20 yards anyways, so...you put people out on the field course (10 targets), or if you have a 28 target field course, then 20 targets...and use a shotgun start.
Everyone will shoot the same distances/target faces...but in a different order and not be advancing from 20 to 25, to 30, to 35, etc...so what? 

Hope this helps.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

My club is going to trial a Lake in the Woods round next season. For one of our planned shoots, we're going to set up half of the range as a 14 target field or hunter round (can shoot once or twice) and the other as a 10 target Lake in the Woods round shot twice. People can choose what rounds they'd like to shoot or sample both. I think it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

GILL said:


> What about the NFAA, working with other archery organizations or manufactures, to create grants to suitable clubs to help cover the cost of range targets maybe even property.
> 
> Yes, it is expensive, but the rebirth of field archery would help fuel the organization and the sport in general and could payoff nicely.
> 
> I know there are clubs out that have figured out how to build targets on the cheap.


How about something like this:

PROTECT ARCHERY RANGES:
An NFAA “Protect Archery Ranges” Fund shall be established to create and protect archery ranges.

Check page 26 of the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws, Section XIII Funds & Finance; along with the Memorial Scholarship Fund, Bowhunting Defense Fund, and the NFAA Foundation, all three which NFAA tends to be more active in seeking donations and/or additional participation.



GILL said:


> ...I believe there is a provision that allows states to set shorter max yardage for district and state shoots in some classes. I know a lot of guys who shoot traditional in Indiana and refuse to shoot the shorter max at the state because they don't want to be unprepared for the nationals.
> ...


I am not aware of any official national provision as you described, but I have been wrong before and if I am wrong, I will be the first to admit it and express my apologies. Even so, for any of the local shoots we hold in NC, we do allow any newbies to shoot out to the distance they feel comfortable for the longer targets. Their scores are not used for competition scoring. They are also expected to make some kind of effort to start shooting the standard distances as soon as possible, usually about 3 shoots.


----------



## Field Shooter (Nov 2, 2005)

I really think the lake of the woods shoot that PSE put on in the 70's would be a shot in the arm for Competive Archery. Business such as Lancaster Archery PSE, Mathews, Hoyt, and Martin Archery
Could have this type of a shoot and put Archery as we know it back on the map.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I think that most archers these days are older and cannot tolerate the heat like days of old. So, I think by allowing the shooters the opportunity to chose whether they want to shoot all 28 in a regulation round or to promote shooting only a 14 target round. If they chose to shoot only 14 then let them put the 14 target score on their cards. This will speed up the game and yet not dilute it so much as to destroy it. Obviously this would only apply to weekend club shoots and not big shoots. I for one have been shooting only 14 targets and this allows me more time afterwards to get things done and also I don't get beat up by the heat nearly as much. Remember this is suppose to be fun and relaxing.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Rattleman said:


> I think that most archers these days are older and cannot tolerate the heat like days of old. So, I think by allowing the shooters the opportunity to chose whether they want to shoot all 28 in a regulation round or to promote shooting only a 14 target round. If they chose to shoot only 14 then let them put the 14 target score on their cards. This will speed up the game and yet not dilute it so much as to destroy it. Obviously this would only apply to weekend club shoots and not big shoots. I for one have been shooting only 14 targets and this allows me more time afterwards to get things done and also I don't get beat up by the heat nearly as much. Remember this is suppose to be fun and relaxing.


nationals last year the biggest class was the seniors....don't think its the heat


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

I think the best way to get more shooters is to promote the NFAA better, advertise it more and change who is running it. 
So maybe we need a President who is more informed to what the memberships wants.
Maybe we need a guy like our own TOM D aka Field 14 to show us the way.
Just something I was thinking about to help us all to be a better NFAA.
At the State and Local level we need the help of our Organization to pitch in like its does up in Yanton at the National level and help build ranges in each of our Regions or sections.
Get backing from Easton an other manufatures to pitch in and build archery complexes like they are doing in Yanton and Newberry Fl.
Just some thought of mine I'm sure you all may disagree but the change has to start some where. More so to promote field style shooting an not just target.
So Tom D for President, Mike for VP, all in favor say I. The I's have it.!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I understand but at the local level this may be a way to get a few more people to come out a share their day. I don't think this should be tried a state, regional or National level.


----------

